# Media Markt Hamburg-Altona mit Windows 7 Angebot!!



## w00tification (21. Oktober 2009)

Nur in der Nacht vom Mittwoch den 21.10. auf Donnerstag den 22.10. bietet der Media Markt in Hamburg-Altona *Windows 7 HP für nur 89 €* an.

Eine Sonderausgabe der Hamburger Morgenpost für Studenten brachte diese interessante Werbung mitsich. Eine ganze Seite hat es eingenommen!

*Von 0 Uhr bis 1 Uhr *wird Windows 7 Home Premium für nur 89 € verkauft und das wie viele andere schon vor dem eigentlichen Verkaufstermin! Nicht gesagt wurde, wie groß das Angebot sein wird. Der übliche Satz "Solange der Vorrat reicht" war nicht auf der Seite zu entdecken. Sie werden aber sicherlich nur ein dünnes Kontingent herausgeben.

Nach diesem Aktionsangebot wird Windows 7 vermutlich für die UVP verkauft, welche ja mit rund 120 € deutlich kostspieliger ist. Das Angebot ist frei für alle, (sofern ich das richtig wiedergeben kann).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leider habe ich die Zeitung verlegt, so dass ich die Seite weder fotografieren noch per Scanner einlesen kann.


----------



## Cheater (21. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt verwirrst du mich. Heute (Mittwoch) ist doch der 21.10. Gilt die Aktion nun von Mittwoch zu Donnerstag oder von Donnerstag zu Freitag?


----------



## w00tification (21. Oktober 2009)

Cheater schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrst du mich. Heute (Mittwoch) ist doch der 21.10. Gilt die Aktion nun von Mittwoch zu Donnerstag oder von Donnerstag zu Freitag?



Sorry, mein Handy ist defekt =D keinerlei Zeitgefühl mehr. Ich korrigiere!


----------



## theLamer (21. Oktober 2009)

Lol, ich habs vor nen paar Monaten noch für 45 bekommen bei MM


----------



## Explosiv (21. Oktober 2009)

Lustige News, ich sehe es schon kommen das bald jeder ein Sonderangebot, welches in seinem Städtchen stattfindet, als eine News präsentiert  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## w00tification (21. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Lustige News, ich sehe es schon kommen das bald jeder ein Sonderangebot, welches in seinem Städtchen stattfindet, als eine News präsentiert  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Hamburg, wie viele andere Großstädte, sind sehr gut erreichbar. Sei es per Bus, Bahn oder Auto. Ich kann mir also gut vorstellen, dass jemand aus z.B. Schleswig-Holstein so etwas auf sich nehmen würde.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Oktober 2009)

Überteuert.
Kein Mensch braucht das Handbuch, da MS es letztens kostenlos zum Download angeboten hat und die 3 kostenlosen Service Anrufe habe ich nie vermisst, jedes Forum leistet da bessere Hilfe.

Ich hab mir gestern bei Amazon für 77€ die OEM Version bestellt und bekomm die Morgen versandkostenfrei an die Haustüre geliefert. Billiger als bei MM und weniger Stress
Was will man mehr

Wenn es Win7 Ultimate wäre würde ich glatt zuschlagen, das wäre ein Angebot^^


----------



## tm0975 (21. Oktober 2009)

w00tification schrieb:


> Hamburg, wie viele andere Großstädte, sind sehr gut erreichbar. Sei es per Bus, Bahn oder Auto. Ich kann mir also gut vorstellen, dass jemand aus z.B. Schleswig-Holstein so etwas auf sich nehmen würde.



50 € investieren (zeit und fahrtkosten) um 30 € zu sparen, und das mitten in der nacht. ich halte von sowas eher wenig...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir auf Arbeitgibt es Win7 schon seit tagen auch zum freien Verkauf...auch wenns die OEM ist, ist das ein guter Preis bei uns.

Link:http://csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A3340035


----------



## Mr Bo (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab dich mal mit deinem Angebot hierhin verlinkt, hoffe das ist ok


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Oktober 2009)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Hab dich mal mit deinem Angebot hierhin verlinkt, hoffe das ist ok



Kein ding, ja wir kaufen wirklich einige davon...es gehen alleine im Ladengeschäft jeden Tag dutzende davon weg...wir haben in Berlin so gut wie keine Gegner...(was Preis betrifft).


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (22. Oktober 2009)

Egal wie die Preise sind ich kaufe erst Windows 7 in ein Jahr.


----------

